

Ask HN: Any great programming books in text file format? - breck

Someone in Africa emailed me asking for good books on programming. I sent him some as PDFs, but he said he can only get text files. Can anyone help me out? If so please provide links or email me some text files to breck7@gmail.com. Thanks!
======
mjdn
There is a .texi version of Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
available here [1]

All of the diagrams have been drawn in ASCII, which is quite cool. It displays
well in wordpad and word. Formatting problems in notepad

[1] <http://www.neilvandyke.org/sicp-texi/>

~~~
breck
Thanks! I really appreciate that.

------
catharsis
You could always scrape plain text from the PDF files. It might even be
better, since I imagine some books in plain text may be outdated. I did have
K&R C and SICP in plain text, but I'm not sure where they've gone off to. Good
luck though.

------
knkella
I think there are lot of PDF to TXT online converters. You can simply convert
the files and send it to them.

